# volt + infinitive



## LeBro

Jó napot kívánok!

I am curious about the usege of "volt + infinitive" as in the following examples;

Régen voltunk már horgászni.
Volt már nyaralni ebben az évben?

What kind of a difference is there between the above ones and the múlt idő forms of these sentences like "Régen horgásztunk már", "Már nyaraltál ebben az évben?"?

Or simply, when do we need to use "volt + infinitive"?

Előre is köszönom a segítséget!


----------



## jazyk

To me, it implies that the subject went somewhere in order to do something, not unlike Portuguese Ele foi pescar and Spanish Él fue a pescar, in case it helps.


----------



## francisgranada

Agreeing with jazyk, an example:

9-kor reggeliztem. (= I had my breakfast at 9 o'clock [wherever, including at home] .....)
9-kor voltam reggelizni. (I went somewhere and there I had my breakfast at 9 o'clock [i.e. not  at home or, in general, not in the place I was before])


----------



## Zsanna

Agreeing with the previous, I'd add that the "going" bit doesn't imply anywhere far necessarily. E.g. if you stay in a hotel and you use it, it may just mean that you walked down the corridor from your room to the restaurant. 
Also you could say in English "I have been somewhere to do something" exactly in the same sens (although it doesn't necessarily work as a translation in every case).


----------



## LeBro

Thank you for all the help. Your explanations were really illustrative to me.


----------

